# Foreigners who have dual citizenship?



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

M.C.A. said:


> I will never give up my US Citizenship.


You don't have to, acquiring a dual citizenship and renouncing citizenship are two entirely different things.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Ekspat said:


> You don't have to, acquiring a dual citizenship and renouncing citizenship are two entirely different things.


The Philippines doesn't allow dual citizenship for foreigners, only their own citizens.


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> The Philippines doesn't allow dual citizenship for foreigners


I know foreigners who have dual citizenship so that's completely false, what makes you think that?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Ekspat said:


> I know foreigners who have dual citizenship so that's completely false, what makes you think that?


Here's the process: CAN FOREIGNERS BECOME CITIZENS OF THE PHILIPPINES? - ALBURO LAW

Those that have been through this process are successful businessmen or sports players.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Here's the process: CAN FOREIGNERS BECOME CITIZENS OF THE PHILIPPINES? - ALBURO LAW
> 
> Those that have been through this process are successful businessmen or sports players.


How do you know they are dual citizens and not just foreigners that have taken Philippine citizenship. Taking the oath of citizenship you renounce your previous citizenship in favour of the Philippines. There are only about 50 countries that allow dual citizenship with the Philippines. The law to re-aquire Philippines citizenship requires the applicant to be filipino first and obviously doesn't apply to foreigners


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> How do you know they are dual citizens and not just foreigners that have taken Philippine citizenship. Taking the oath of citizenship you renounce your previous citizenship in favour of the Philippines. There are only about 50 countries that allow dual citizenship with the Philippines. The law to re-aquire Philippines citizenship requires the applicant to be filipino first and obviously doesn't apply to foreigners


I've never met anyone who has become a Philippine Citizen but over the years I have watched news stories of Professional basketball players getting Philippine Citizenship but I think it had to be signed by the President of the Philippines.

Example of one member but I've seen several Professional basketball players who received Philippine Citizenship NBA player granted Filipino citizenship, will play for Gilas team

Here's another https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angelo_Kouame


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> Taking the oath of citizenship you renounce your previous citizenship in favour of the Philippines.


And after you take that oath, you're automatically a dual citizen, with two valid passports. Nothing gets taken, nothing gets revoked, nothing is 'given up'.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Ekspat said:


> And after you take that oath, you're automatically a dual citizen, with two valid passports. Nothing gets taken, nothing gets revoked, nothing is 'given up'.


So why do filipnos have to re-acquire there Philippines citizenship after they take foreign citizenship.


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> So why do filipnos have to re-acquire there Philippines citizenship after they take foreign citizenship.


I have wondered during this time if they lose things like not being able to own property for example or if it is just more of a technicality. Only pure speculation on my part I know little on the topic.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Ekspat said:


> And after you take that oath, you're automatically a dual citizen, with two valid passports. Nothing gets taken, nothing gets revoked, nothing is 'given up'.


Not true. Having spent a good part of my adult life here its something I've looked into, as i tick all the right boxes to apply for Filipino citizenship. 
To do this i would have to renounce my British citizenship and then reapply to be a dual citizen. For a Filipino citizen its a pretty painless procedure and they never refuse but i wouldn't want to take the risk, as they could refuse your application.


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

magsasaja said:


> i would have to renounce my British citizenship and then reapply to be a dual citizen.


Interesting but I was replying to MCA about US citizens, we don't need to renounce anything with our gov, or even notify them.


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> why do filipnos have to re-acquire there Philippines citizenship after they take foreign citizenship.


Because that's the law for Filipino citizens, why are you connecting that with US citizens?


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

I dont know about dual citizensjip, but I know USA have a bunch of SPECIAL deals for American INDIVIDUALS too by earlier colonisation/military bases.

So DONT take whats correct for Americans to be sure correct for other foreigners and vice versa, because several things are different e g some Visa possibilities.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Ekspat said:


> Interesting but I was replying to MCA about US citizens, we don't need to renounce anything with our gov, or even notify them.


Interesting, as if I was American I would probably take that route, as I have zero ties to the UK and the only advantage for me is it’s easier to apply/get a visa when traveling to other countries.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Ekspat said:


> Interesting but I was replying to MCA about US citizens, we don't need to renounce anything with our gov, or even notify them.


But Ekspat, I'm a retired US Government employee and on a US military retired pension.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

It's not about what your previous country accepts it's about what the Philippines accepts. The Philippines only acknowledges dual citizenship from a small number of countries and that's for their own citizens. I read somewhere, can't find where, that that don't extend it to foreigners that take citizenship.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

magsasaja said:


> Interesting, as if I was American I would probably take that route, as I have zero ties to the UK and the only advantage for me is it’s easier to apply/get a visa when traveling to other countries.


As an American if you do not take the action to renounce your US citizenship you have taken a fraudulent oath! Possible legal action by the Philippines if reported. .

Chuck


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

M.C.A. said:


> But Ekspat, I'm a retired US Government employee and on a US military retired pension.


Contact the VA, they'll confirm everything I said.



magsasaja said:


> if I was American I would probably take that route


I suspect many don't because of all the false information, fake news, and fear tactics spread by those who don't know what they're talking about:



bidrod said:


> As an American if you do not take the action to renounce your US citizenship you have taken a fraudulent oath


Have you even read the oath? There is no "renouncing citizenship". The oath literally acknowledges your dual citizenship



> I renounce absolutely and forever all allegiance and fidelity to any foreign prince, potentate, state or sovereignty, and particularly to the *____*. of which *at this time I am a subject or citizen*


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I renounce absolutely and forever all allegiance and fidelity to any foreign prince, potentate, state or sovereignty, and particularly to the (USA). of which *at this time I am a subject or citizen*

We must have a different understanding of the English language.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Gary D said:


> I renounce absolutely and forever all allegiance and fidelity to any foreign prince, potentate, state or sovereignty, and particularly to the (USA). of which *at this time I am a subject or citizen*
> 
> We must have a different understanding of the English language.


Even in US English renounce is renounce!

Chuck


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Can one of you post a decent link, so we can all read the rules! 
I know dual citizenship rules vary from country to country. For example my kids are dual Philippine/British citizens but unless they live in the UK their British citizenship will not pass onto any kids they may have in the future.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Valid point mags with regards to credible links. But interestingly my daughter asked me some 12/14 years ago to if I wouldn't mind to apply for my British passport so then she could get one and work there. I think what sparked her research was because a year earlier I went to the UK and western Europe as a tourist.
I told her that I am an Aussie and can't get an English passport, no dad, both of your grandparents were English nationals and you qualify to be a dual citizen and once you are a dual national then I as your daughter can also apply also,,,,, That was back when she was in Uni and kept changing her mind and courses until I pulled the pin on funding her indecisions after 2 years and 4 course changes. The subject got dropped, lol, she is a dreamer like me but I made my life happen.

I am certainly not the brains trust here but I did look into duel citizenship between Oz and PH. many years ago. My understanding is simple, too hard. For me as a single man takes 10 years of residency, speak Tagalog or a recognized dialect (here Ilicano) and renounce my Australian citizenship but could reapply later to regain dual citizenship as I read it. Australia accepts.

Those on a 13a it only takes 5 years of residency but never pursued that line as I will never marry again. For me? keep renewing my visa, leave the country every 3 years or go the SRRV route.
Only my limited observations and as always?

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> Valid point mags with regards to credible links. But interestingly my daughter asked me some 12/14 years ago to if I wouldn't mind to apply for my British passport so then she could get one and work there. I think what sparked her research was because a year earlier I went to the UK and western Europe as a tourist.
> I told her that I am an Aussie and can't get an English passport, no dad, both of your grandparents were English nationals and you qualify to be a dual citizen and once you are a dual national then I as your daughter can also apply also,,,,, That was back when she was in Uni and kept changing her mind and courses until I pulled the pin on funding her indecisions after 2 years and 4 course changes. The subject got dropped, lol, she is a dreamer like me but I made my life happen.
> 
> I am certainly not the brains trust here but I did look into duel citizenship between Oz and PH. many years ago. My understanding is simple, too hard. For me as a single man takes 10 years of residency, speak Tagalog or a recognized dialect (here Ilicano) and renounce my Australian citizenship but could reapply later to regain dual citizenship as I read it. Australia accepts.
> ...











Getting British citizenship for children


Check if your child can become a British citizen if they were born in the UK, have a British parent, migrated to the UK or are eligible another way.




www.citizensadvice.org.uk




If you were born outside the UK, you are 'British by descent'. This means *you can't automatically pass on British nationality to your children if they are born outside the UK*.
A credible link... I think but the rules do vary. Two of our kids will soon become Australian residents then maybe one day citizens, so not sure what they can keep or renounce! 
My understanding of Filipino citizenship is roughly the same as you wrote.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

It was only my observation from reading but at the end of the day? Too difficult for me to gain citizenship here. Do you need? Just another headache. Difficult enough to be an Aussie national.
Perhaps from the horses mouth we can hear from those that gained dual citizenship between the Philippines and an affiliated country?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

magsasaja said:


> If you were born outside the UK, you are 'British by descent'. This means *you can't automatically pass on British nationality to your children if they are born outside the UK*.


 The word "automaticly" is interesting  It hint the is a POSSIBILITY to get it but not automaticly.



bigpearl said:


> she is a dreamer like me but I made my life happen.


 Well. If dreaming is follopwed up making things happen, I count dreaming as* first step of planning * 

I have dreamed AND planned since I were kid. E g as 13 yo playing coach I thought such as tactical things, while - one of the players in that team told me rather recently - they didnt even think of the WORD 
When I were 10 yo I deciden I will live far from neighbours and be my own boss  Done. More recent I have dreamed and detailed plan moving to Phils, but I didnt expect stupid doctors wouldnt solve it  Its a big but rather common surgery... BUT I decided to live PART of the dream/plan anyway by starting business in Phils without being in place inspite of most expats say its impossible even when being in place so I "had to" try to show they are wrong  
(I like hard challenges, but I would have prefered to be in place so I could have done the other parts of the dreams/plans too


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> the (USA). of which *at this time I am a subject or citizen*


Even in very plain English some still don't get it.


----------

